# Sentinel with chainsaw?



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Just WTF does the chainsaw in the sentinel kit actually do for the model?

does it have a purpose or does it just look good?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It was originally for the Catachan Sentinel, to represent it's Rough Terrain Modification back in 2nd Edition. However, with the advent of the 3rd edition, I believe RTM might have been not an option for Sentinels, so pretty much, just to look good. Especially when you consider ATST's in Star Wars versus Wood+Teddy Bears, Sentinels don't perform in cover.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Used to have a purpose, now just looks good, I think.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Does the chainsaw have a purpose!?

Let me tell you something, young man. The day may come when you find yourself lashed to a barn door by four freaks in clown costumes, and that chainsaw might be your only path to a quick and relatively painless death!

So just keep that in mind when you model your sentinels.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Additionally, the Chainsaw in 3rd edition could be used to represent sentinels with a special doctrine that gave them a WS 4 and one extra attack. Basically, it made them seem usable in CC, even though they aren't.

One a sentinel tangent, I always liked the idea of converting sentinels to look like robots for the Adeptus Mechanicus. Basically, make them like mini-dreadnoughts. Sure, they wouldn't have DCCWs and only 1 S5 attack, but damn they would look cool. The chainsaws might be useful then.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Remeber the big robot suits in Matrix Revolutions, I once saw an army with a sentinel converted to look like that, one arm was the gun (can't remember which) and the other was a chain saw, it looked awesome.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm not too sure about the chainsaw either, it does look cool though.

I have another question regarding Sentinels though. I was recently given a bunch of Guard stuff from one of my gaming buddies, some of it looks pretty old. 

There are a couple of models that I was told are Sentinels but they look very different. They are metal, and they seem to be made up of only three separate bits (the body and two legs), there is a little dude sitting up top manning a nasty looking gun (I don't recognise what it is exactly but I'm not too familiar with IG weapons yet). 

Does anybody know what I'm talking about? Are they actually Sentinels or are they something else? They do kinda look like GW models, are they or are they made by another company?


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

old ass sentinals, yes. i believe they have a multi laser or maybe an assult cannon. i cant remember. I hate the model tho lol


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

That's a very oooold sentinel, from way back in the early days.
Stat wise, it;s just a regular sentinel.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, very old sentinels with assault cannons most likely. I guess you could say they count as autocannons if you actually want to use them.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lord_Murdock said:


> Yes, very old sentinels with assault cannons most likely. I guess you could say they count as autocannons if you actually want to use them.


Don't, for the love of god!
They're hideous!

Anyway, yes, the chainblade serves no purpose.
I'd put it on Heavy Flamer sentinels though, just because they're close combat, in a way.
They have to get close, so them getting attacked isn't unlikely.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

In 4th Ed. they represented a doctrine that gave them +1 WS and an extra attack.
They should have left in the possibility of arming sentinels with Chainsaws and count them as CCWs, giving them S8 or something like that.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> In 4th Ed. they represented a doctrine that gave them +1 WS and an extra attack.
> They should have left in the possibility of arming sentinels with Chainsaws and count them as CCWs, giving them S8 or something like that.


Actually, they didn't get +1WS, they only got the attack.
The WS bonus was for infantry only.

Anyway, I think making it quite pricey (10-15 points) and give an extra attack and rending.
That would be worth it.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Vaz said:


> It was originally for the Catachan Sentinel, to represent it's Rough Terrain Modification back in 2nd Edition. However, with the advent of the 3rd edition, I believe RTM might have been not an option for Sentinels, so pretty much, just to look good. Especially when you consider ATST's in Star Wars versus Wood+Teddy Bears, Sentinels don't perform in cover.


Except that the 2nd ed sentinel was metal and didn't have a chainsaw option.
The plastic catachan one is a 3rd ed piece (and was meant to rep the rough terrain mod for the catachan sentinel).

These days, it's just like the 6' chainsaw swords wielded by other infantry. There to look stupidly cool.


----------

